# Weekend Fort Pickens Report



## Heaver (Dec 30, 2015)

Saturday:
Fished out at the Second Parking Area, setup at around 0645. Set out Live Eels, Fresh Cut Mullet, Tuna Belly, and Fresh Peeled Shrimp. Tough NNW wind 15-25 miles, messed with the gear by blowing sand inside the reels. Great day of fishing, caught over 30 fish. Eight Reds over 32" with the largest being 40" on Mullet and 43" on a Live Eel. Pompano were running thick, all hitting on a peeled shrimp and green shrimp fishbite combo. One of the pomps was 23.5" . Also the Kingfish were running in schools.
The water clouded up bad at around 1530 and the bite died.

Sunday:
First parking area, fished from 0930 until 1430. Slower day, NNW again pushed a lot of water out so long casts beyond the second bar were required. Small pompano, kingfish, and one red at 33". 

Sunday Night: 
Pensacola Beach, Sabine Ave Access. Fished from 2100-0230. Catfish and Bluefish were thick, tearing up bait. Nothing great to report. Biggest Bluefish was 22" on cut mullet. 

Side Note/Question:
What is the going rate on Live Eels here in Pensacola. I am used to paying $1.75 or $2.00 for a live eel, I paid $3.99 for one eel and I thought that to be ridiculous. Any insight?


----------



## newmanFL (Mar 29, 2015)

Great report glad to hear you had some good days. To be honest I have never used eels so don't know the price. I am thinking of heading out there tomorrow morning to try my luck and hope they are still biting. Thanks for the awesome report.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

dang. good report bryan. wouldn't surprise me if you caught a bull red out of a mud puddle on the way to ft Pickens. You certainly have the "touch"


----------



## g40 (Apr 27, 2014)

Wow what a weekend! 
How are you setting out live eels and preventing them from "strangling" themselves?


----------



## 4wahoo (Oct 23, 2007)

Did you weigh that pompano? If that was 23.5 to the fork it was damn close to the 8 lb 4 oz state record! Especially with as heavy as they are with eggs right now.


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

OMG, what a day you had (and a weekend).
Pics? Sounds like a fun time. :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Heaver (Dec 30, 2015)

I am gonna try to post the pics up! The pompano was huge, 

BT

I hook the eels with a 7/0 Gami J hook through the tail, about 1 inch from the end. This way when they are on a fish finder rig, they are able to free swim.


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Heaver said:


> I am gonna try to post the pics up! The pompano was huge,
> 
> BT
> 
> I hook the eels with a 7/0 Gami J hook through the tail, about 1 inch from the end. This way when they are on a fish finder rig, *they are able to free swim*.


Surprised they don't burrow. Good idea on the tail hook. I've always hooked the snout when using them for cobia. And they stay alive forever!


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice report, would love to see the pictures. Im sure throwing an eel out past the second sandbar could result in a random cobia possibly.


----------



## Heaver (Dec 30, 2015)

jcallaham said:


> dang. good report bryan. wouldn't surprise me if you caught a bull red out of a mud puddle on the way to ft Pickens. You certainly have the "touch"


Jim are you gonna get out Saturday? I will be out at Pickens.


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Heaver said:


> Jim are you gonna get out Saturday? I will be out at Pickens.


We'll watch for you guys. My buddy and I will be there (not sure if 2nd pulloff or Langdon). Looks like it'll be WINDY!


----------



## Heaver (Dec 30, 2015)

Chechem said:


> Heaver said:
> 
> 
> > Jim are you gonna get out Saturday? I will be out at Pickens.
> ...


Hope to meet you. I will be out there hauling a red cart and 6 rods in the water, usually at the first or second pull off.


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Heaver said:


> Hope to meet you. I will be out there hauling a red cart and 6 rods in the water, usually at the first or second pull off.


I'll watch for you. We're a couple of old guys with one cart and 4 rods out.


----------

